# PC upgrade causing crashes, not sure of cause.



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have just upgraded my PC, adding:

- Corsair 650W TX PSU
- Titan Fenrir Cooler
- 2x new Scythe case fans
_Thread link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/overclocking-e2220-oc-newbie-need-help-403103.html_

It has since crashed twice, after 5 mins and then 5 hours of running.

Could anyone help identify what is wrong and how to fix it? Both times the blue error screen has disappeared far too quickly for me to read it and find out what is wrong (plus I can't find the crash info in the Event Viewer, am I looking in the right place?).

I have been monitoring the core temps and under full load they did not exceed 43'C (using Prime95 64-bit stress test).

The onboard speaker made the following noise both times: Beep *pause for 1 sec* Beep, Beep *pause for 0.5 sec* Beep

Thanks for any help, and sorry if this is in the wrong place or I should already know the cause or how to fix it. :normal:


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

assure your cpu fan is mounted properly, and just double check everything.. there should be no problems whatsoever.. hmm


----------



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

The only thing that I can think could be the cause is the fact that I forgot to use insulators on the screws/bolts which hold the titan cooler to the mother board. Could such a thing case problems? It was so much hassle getting the cooler on I'd rather not have to re-do it, but if that is the cause I will have to.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your suposed to use insulators then I would suggest using them, sounds like they are supposed to stop heat coming out of the bolts. This could maybe be your issue because possible things are overheating.


----------



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have added the black washers (appear to be ceramic, so more of an electrical insulator than a heat one).

No crashes since the last 2. Anyone know what the beep code means and is there any way for me to look at blue screen crash messages through error logs? Like the event viewer.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yiu can either go to event viewer and system to see the logs of BSODS or you can go to system, advanced, start up and recovery and deselect automatic restart.

Then when you get a bsod you will see the message, just beware to get the blue screen of your screen you will have to press the reset button.


----------



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, I looked in the system logs before but could not find the entry. What is it logged as under the "source"?


----------



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, can't seem to edit the last post.

At 3:38 the PC crashed for the 3rd time, here is a screenshot of the Event Viewer: link

I can't see any events mentioned at 3:38, all are 3:39. Am I missing something? Any idea what is causing this?

The "volmgr" error mentions harddisk2, I did recently add a second hard drive, but it was working fine in a previous PC and I have noticed no issues.

The crash occurred literally as an image was uploaded onto a website into what I believe is a flash object (http://t-machine.co.uk/studentstationery/). Coincidence or did attempting to display the uploaded picture cause the crash?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

for some reason windows thinks you are shutting it down but records it as an error see here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/326564 it could have been when you were uploading the file.

You have quite a few errors on there, you can double click on them to bring up the microsft database which tells you what they are or you can typoe the event id into google.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I found this in another forum on google read the whole thing especially the last two posts and see if it helps http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/Volmgr-Event-ID-46-t229616.html


----------



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am running advanced system care, which is mentioned in the second article. For now I have disabled auto-restart and hope to read the BSOD message, that way I might work it out.

You mention there being a lot of errors, most of them are from me blocking specific parts of programs on start-up, so I don't think that they are an issue.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

jamiematthews88 said:


> I am running advanced system care, which is mentioned in the second article. For now I have disabled auto-restart and hope to read the BSOD message, that way I might work it out.
> 
> You mention there being a lot of errors, most of them are from me blocking specific parts of programs on start-up, so I don't think that they are an issue.


There shouldn't be any system errors if you are blocking apps from starting at start up. There would be errors if you are blocking critical startup devices or code though. Are you sure you haven't blocked anything you shouldn't have blocked?


----------



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

The startup errors are for:

- Windows Live Movie Maker, some error about an incompatibility (I am running 64bit vista, which could be it)
- The WMI error I am unsure of.


> Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.


- Ad-aware error (I removed it ages ago and have no clue why that is showing up, says it is missing the executable file)
- McAfee Systemguard error (a timeout, but when the PC is fully loaded McAfee is fine)
- Windows update "hung on starting", this also doesn't appear to be an issue as the update service works fine.

I have enough storage to save all of my files and do a fresh install of Vista, but it is something that I'd rather not do. Plus I have an OEM disc, so might face problems with that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

use C cleaner to get rid of old files that are no longer needed from old apps.

see here about WMI errors http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa394559(VS.85).aspx


----------



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

I use CCleaner regularly, and it has not removed it.

I have decided to do a clean install of Vista, I have the free time tomorrow, so it should be ok.


The PC Crashed earlier, this is what it said:

BSOD Error Code:

```
STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 0xFFFFFA6000C072E0)

ndis.sys - Address FFFFFA6000C072E0 base at FFFFFA6000C05000, DateStamp 49e02df3)
```
Windows Problem Report (Showed after I powered the PC back up):

```
Realtek PCI/PCI-E Adapter Driver
RTLH86.SYS
```

Hopefully the clean install will fix the error when I re-install all of the latest drivers. Any idea from the error messages what are causing it though? The Realtek that I have is onboard, so I have no clue why it would say adapter driver.


----------



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

Again am unable to edit my post.

Had another crash overnight (not sure at the time, as I was asleep and had left it on)

This one was "BAD_POOL_CALLER"


```
STOP: 0x000000C2 (0x0000000000000007, 0x000000000000110B, 0x000000000871D560, 0xFFFFFA88007C45F30)
```


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

bad pool caller is either faulty device or driver but most likley the ram.

Download memtest86 burn it on to disc and run it

or you could try one dimm (ramm stick) at a time by that I mean just use one and boot up if get an error put the other one in its place and see if that errors if it does replace the ram


----------



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

I ran 2 instances of Memtest (64 bit version) and the Prime95 software, they were running overnight and there were no reported errors on either.

I have had one crash since re-installing Vista, it was the BAD_POOL_CALLER as well. Could it be that the ram was not put back in correctly? Or needs cleaning? I have checked and they seem fine, but I could remove them and replace. Sadly I have no spare ram to test and the crashes happen too far apart to test properly.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

bad pool caller also relates to a bad device driver. Have you installed the chipset drivers for your motherboard?


----------



## jamiematthews88 (Feb 28, 2008)

They were installed when I originally assembled the PC, so I don't see how changing the PSU, cooler and case fans would alter that. I will run the disc again though, just to make sure.


----------

